
CURL 7.50.1 - okket
https://curl.haxx.se/changes.html#7_50_1
======
okket
Bugfixes:

    
    
      TLS: switch off SSL session id when client cert is used
      TLS: only reuse connections with the same client cert
      curl_multi_cleanup: clear connection pointer for easy handles
      include the CURLINFO_HTTP_VERSION man page into the release tarball
      include the http2-server.pl script in the release tarball
      test558: fix test by stripping file paths from FD lines
      spnego: Corrected miss-placed * in Curl_auth_spnego_cleanup() declaration
      tests: Fix for http/2 feature
      cmake: Fix for schannel support
      curl.h: make public types void * again
      win32: fix a potential memory leak in Curl_load_library 
      travis: fix OSX build by re-installing libtool

